# Couple of my newest carvings!



## lumberjackchef (Dec 25, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my latest pieces. Hope you all had a Merry Christmas! Enjoy..........................


----------



## Rickytree (Dec 26, 2010)

Very Nice Work!! Looks like alot of hours and alot of money you got there. Keep up the Great work..


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like you've been busy. Great pieces.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Dec 27, 2010)

Great work! Is the badge carving a speeding ticket bribe?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 27, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> Great work! Is the badge carving a speeding ticket bribe?



Naw, just a cool present from his daughter. But that idea may come in handy some day!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice work Chad! I see you have a 3700 now. How do you like the Pioneer 650? It's one of my favorite saws.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 28, 2010)

Really nice work. I don't dare show these pics to my wife. $$$$$:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 28, 2010)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Nice work Chad! I see you have a 3700 now. How do you like the Pioneer 650? It's one of my favorite saws.



I haven't really got it set up the way i want it yet but I love bringing those old beasts back to life. 

I'm working on an old 85cc husky. I believe that it is a 285CD but there are no tags or stamps to go by. Has a 52mm bore and looks like a 2100CD without the manual oiler.

I love the 3700 after the mods it flat out screams! I do most of my bucking and blocking out with this saw anymore. Power to weight ratio is excellent! 

I recently set up my 346XP with a 14' titanium GB carving bar with 1/4" chain and I think that is the best set up i have found yet for moving fast while carving! Its super smooth and seems to be wearing much slower than any of the other bars that I have used.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Dec 30, 2010)

lumberjackchef said:


> I haven't really got it set up the way i want it yet but I love bringing those old beasts back to life.
> 
> I'm working on an old 85cc husky. I believe that it is a 285CD but there are no tags or stamps to go by. Has a 52mm bore and looks like a 2100CD without the manual oiler.
> 
> ...


 
Those Pioneer 650's are beasts. Jerry had the one I got from him running perfectly when I got it. One of the cooler looking saws around.

My Poulan 4000 was modded by Brad before I got it. That thing has some serious torque to it! I know why they have the following they do.


----------

